# floppy cam chain



## red october (Jan 6, 2008)

Is this normal, 110,000 miles and cam chain needs repalcing?
Can't have been properly serviced said the dealer.....always main dealer serviced said I.
Oh well he says it has done over 100k. Come on you only have to repalce rubber cam belts every 70k surley a great big chain will do more than 100k and a belt only costs £100 to change and you quoted me £800.00!! to replace the chain.
any one else had this problem or am I just the "Lucky one"?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The cam chain does NOT require replacing. At 100,000kms it only needs to be re-tensioned, so don't give the "stealer" you're dealing with the satisfaction of ripping you off and take it to another dealer or a mechanic that knows what they're doing.


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

110,000 MILES is 176,000KM which is quite a bit, but still I would not think the chain would ever need replacing if it was always lubricated.

I thought there was an automatic tensioner on the chain ?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Revhead Kev said:


> 110,000 MILES is 176,000KM which is quite a bit, but still I would not think the chain would ever need replacing if it was always lubricated.
> 
> I thought there was an automatic tensioner on the chain ?


The only time where the timing chain would need to be replaced is when there is evidence of visible cracks in the chain or abnormal wear.

I don't think we have an automatic tensioner, but we do have an automatic balancer on the timing chain.


----------



## red october (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Aussies, cor there's lots of you In Sydney!


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

red october said:


> Is this normal, 110,000 miles and cam chain needs repalcing?
> Can't have been properly serviced said the dealer.....always main dealer serviced said I.
> Oh well he says it has done over 100k. Come on you only have to repalce rubber cam belts every 70k surley a great big chain will do more than 100k and a belt only costs £100 to change and you quoted me £800.00!! to replace the chain.
> any one else had this problem or am I just the "Lucky one"?


Depends what engine you have...

I found this with regards to tensioner ... TSB bottom of page:
Buyers' guide: Nissan X-Trail - Telegraph


----------

